# Bradley wash fountain distributors



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am looking for a Bradley wash fountain, the price is crazy from our supply house. Just wondering if some of you mech guys know a supplier. 

Thanks
DO


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I just went through it looking for a rebuild kit for a washfountain. Best price for me was through Hajoca Corp. Who got it from Harry Martin Co.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> I just went through it looking for a rebuild kit for a washfountain. Best price for me was through Hajoca Corp. Who got it from Harry Martin Co.



For parts I love Mark's out of TX. Get their catalog and your gold on most Bradley stuff. I service a mill with 40+ sets of bathrooms almost all have Bradley wash fountains and showers. The guys are great and know what they are doing. I think I'm just stuck with the high price.:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

If you find some decent pricing on bradley stuff let me know please! We get skyhigh prices on the parts for these all the time. I am looking at fixing one right now and our cost on the parts is $1600 for a tempering valve, both checkstops, regulator and misc missing pieces.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> If you find some decent pricing on bradley stuff let me know please! We get skyhigh prices on the parts for these all the time. I am looking at fixing one right now and our cost on the parts is $1600 for a tempering valve, both checkstops, regulator and misc missing pieces.



Give Marks a call, check stops 90+ rebuild kit 47+. I don't know what you are call the regulator. That might be a newer style than what I work on. The solenoid is costly $300+.

If you are looking for foot pedal parts you can order the whole kit except the bracket for cement. If you need the number out of the Bradley catalog let me know.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> For parts *I love Mark's* out of TX. Get their catalog and your gold on most Bradley stuff. I service a mill with 40+ sets of bathrooms almost all have Bradley wash fountains and showers. The guys are great and know what they are doing. I think I'm just stuck with the high price.:laughing:


And just to be clear...Mr. G and his family love you too. :laughing: Your business allows Mike to smoke his $20. cigars. He steps out front and lights up, when he's done he wedges them in a Crepe Myrtle. Every now and then I accidentally bump into that bush.

I'll look around and see if I can help you with another supplier. Mark's is hard to beat for most of those types of parts.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Also, you guys that call in. Y'all should ask for Steve McFarlane. He's upstairs in outside phone sales, tell him I said to call and he will help with pricing.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> And just to be clear...Mr. G and his family love you too. :laughing: Your business allows Mike to smoke his $20. cigars. He steps out front and lights up, when he's done he wedges them in a Crepe Myrtle. Every now and then I accidentally bump into that bush.
> 
> I'll look around and see if I can help you with another supplier. Mark's is hard to beat for most of those types of parts.


Around here it's Noels plumbing supply that has all the hard to find parts but they too are expensive.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They are a life saver for me.


----------

